# تفسير نزول دم وماء من جنب السيد المسيح.



## جورج كرسبو (12 فبراير 2006)

*تفسير نزول دم وماء من جنب السيد المسيح.*

*تفسير نزول دم وماء من جنب السيد المسيح.*

*دلالة على أن المسيح هو أبن الله ، لأنة لو كان المسيح مجرد إنسان لهرب الدم إلى القلب وجمد وتجلط ، وهذا هو برهان الموت عند كل إنسان ، أما المسيح فعلى الرغم من موتة بانفصال روحة عن بدنه لكن لاهوتة لم يفارق لا روحة ولا جسدة*
*لذلك فأن جسد المسيح وهو على الصليب ، كان حيا باللاهوت المتحد به ولم يفارقه لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين*


----------



## Mh@MihOo (14 فبراير 2006)

*معلومه مهمه قوى يا جورج ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## drpepo (14 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## blackguitar (15 فبراير 2006)

*جورج ده تفسير رائغ *
*انا كنت محتار ايه علاقه الدم والميه بالحياه*
*شكرا على المعلومه المركزه دى*


----------



## المعلم (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن  بتحصل


----------



## Scofield (4 ديسمبر 2006)

المعلم قال:


> ممكن  بتحصل




هههههههههههههههه
أيوة فى المشمش


----------



## Bino (4 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومه جميله أوى يا جورج بس الموقع أحلى من المعلومه بكتييييييير


----------

